# Quantum escalade vs Abu Garcia silver max



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

Finally caving and buying my first baitcaster . I've used one before but never owned one so im still a newbie . Any of you guys own a quantum escalade or a Abu Garcia silver max? Those are the two I'm debating over . I'm very indecisive and was hopin to get some opinions and reviews? Will be used for throwing soft plastics and spinnerbaits and such. Thank you! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

i have a quantum code and an older abu silver max that i think was priced a little higher than the new ones, but i'm not sure( i've actually been trying to sell both of these combos  ) ... the silver max is much better, in my oppinion, it was the first baitcaster i bought and have been into abu garcias ever since, i know own an orra and revo s, both have been excellant.


----------



## evan171112 (Jun 29, 2011)

I actually just bought a quantum escalade hd (blue in color). Only used it once so far as i am just getting back into bass fishing, and I think it performed well. Got mine at bps for 79 on sale. I believe they are normally 129. I put 10 pound mono and it was smooth on the cast and retrieve. Never used an abu but I would recommend the quantum. I was always the ion face guy as well until I got back into fishing after about 8 years off.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

willyb021 said:


> Finally caving and buying my first baitcaster . I've used one before but never owned one so im still a newbie . Any of you guys own a quantum escalade or a Abu Garcia silver max? Those are the two I'm debating over . I'm very indecisive and was hopin to get some opinions and reviews? Will be used for throwing soft plastics and spinnerbaits and such. Thank you!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I'd say both reals are pretty equal, but I will urge you to check out the Lew's speed spool. They make a model that sells for $79, and can be found at Dick's. I have the next model up, and it is by far the smoothest, longest casting reel I own.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

Well I bought the escalade and it was broke right out of the box lol so I'll be returning it for the Abu Garcia tomorrow lol


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

willyb021 said:


> Well I bought the escalade and it was broke right out of the box lol so I'll be returning it for the Abu Garcia tomorrow lol
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


What was wrong with it?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Baker (May 29, 2011)

Hey willy I have to say we have fished together and you should stick with the snoopy rod u use 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Escalade 100%....I have the abu garcia black maxx and Escalade both.....The escalade will out perform everytime.....you had a bad experience with the first one being "broke" with whatever is wrong with it but get a new different one...no joke man theres no comparison in my eyes.....I was fishing with it yesterday casting a spinnerbait and you can bomb the thing. Mines two years old and a lot of boat rash from poor care on my part but the things awesome....my black maxx is a backlash KING! Im serious man Escalade 100%


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

I appreciate the input. I did end up getting the silver max. Caught my first bass with it yesterday . I did however get a decent amount of backlashes trying to throw light plastics. Also the thing that was broke on the escalade was the guide eyelet thing-a-mabobber that moves back and forth hah sorry I don't know the technical term. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Baker (May 29, 2011)

Real fisherman don't trade boats for four wheelers . Willy 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

willyb021 said:


> I appreciate the input. I did end up getting the silver max. Caught my first bass with it yesterday . I did however get a decent amount of backlashes trying to throw light plastics. Also the thing that was broke on the escalade was the guide eyelet thing-a-mabobber that moves back and forth hah sorry I don't know the technical term.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


It's called a levelwind.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

